# microwave cabinet



## redline9k (Nov 3, 2010)

finished the base frameless cabinets over the long weekend and starting to think about the uppers. My better half wants a small microwave hidden in an upper cabinet. I think that is probably ok since most are front-venting and the door would be open during use.

I was planning on using 3/4 ply with a rabbet in the sides and glue/pin the base in place to keep the frameless european look with a flush bottom. Would that be enough to securely hold a 30lb microwave or should i run a full dado and cut a filler panel to make the base completely flat?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you have the microwave? It will have to be a really small one to fit inside the cabinet and not protrude allowing the door to close.


----------



## redline9k (Nov 3, 2010)

nope, but its a standalone wall cabinet to the left of the stove hood, sandwiched between a wall so it doesnt have to line up with anything else. Im expecting to make it a little deeper than the rest of the wall cabinets. Im just more curious about the weight capacity of rabbet/glue vs full dado/screwing/gluing the base....


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

a door inside a door sounds pretty annoying... not only to open, but to have to leave it open when in use... but all the same, if you have the means to put a dado, I would take the 10minutes to do so. I dont trust glue in a kitchen, specially around the stove where it might get a steam bath on a regular basis.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

although i opted for no door, that is exaclty how i built mine 5 yrs ago with no problems. suggest you build the box larger than the microwave because you will replace it someday and want the new one to fit. whatever size it is.

you will also need to install a dedicated electrical outlet in the back for the power, no extension cords.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would go with an overhead door, if one is required. 
I personally would not have one at all, but if my wife wanted one then obviously we would have one.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Our microwave is not small so it sticks out several inches which allows the exhaust to vent from the top out into the room. A door sound bothersome to me.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Your microwave cabinet sounds unique. Rather than just glue, please do consider using dados and screws for added strength! Also check with a licensed electrician for code standards in your area. Be safe.


----------

